# Free Suppporter Account For Active Newbies



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

New members (less than a month on the site) to the forum that post 25 or more times will now be given a months free supporter access. 

The checks and changes will be made once per week to give everyone a fair shot at the privilege.

:victory:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice idea Jez, should help to encourage people to stay and give them a tantalizing taste of what it means to be a subscriber.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

indeed

what exactly do supporters get? 

i know they get to change the colour of their name and edit the small text underneath their name where it says senior/junior member and im pretty sure there is a subforum that only supporters can access

but is that it?


holy shit i just realised this is my 666th post


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> my 666th post


EVIL!! :wild:

Go and post again before the devil consumes your soul....


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This is actually a really interesting idea... could this work for us oldsters too or no? Either way great way to start people subscribing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> indeed
> 
> what exactly do supporters get?
> 
> ...


Supporters automatically are shown in light blue, they can have custom titles, access to the Endgame and there is also a chatbox too.

And 666 isn't the only one to worry about. 777 is when Nurgle will show up with presents, 888 when Khorne pays a visit to borrow a skull-ful of blood, and at 999 Slaanesh gives you a French Tickler delivered to your backdoor.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> and at 999 Slaanesh gives you a French Tickler delivered to your backdoor.


Dammit! :ireful2:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Dammit! :ireful2:


sad you missed that huh? :grin::laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gothik said:


> sad you missed that huh? :grin::laugh:


Knowing Tawa he's just mad that he had to give Slaanesh the Tickler instead.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

gothik said:


> sad you missed that huh? :grin::laugh:


Not fair..... :cray:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i'm sure there will be other times lol


----------



## Luelen (May 5, 2013)

Define 'new'. I just joined a couple weeks ago and have exceeded 25 posts. Am I eligible or is it only for new members as of now?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Zion said:


> at 999 Slaanesh gives you a French Tickler delivered to your backdoor.


I'm waiting patiently at my backdoor


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> I'm waiting patiently at my backdoor


No, no, backdoor isn't your backdoor. It's a euphanism for your chocolate factory, you know, your fudge production line, your off-ramp, your tush, your rear clevage, your Uranus, your gas exhaust vent, your toxic waste dump, your methane factory, your place where the proctologist pets you, your secret holster, your prison smuggling hole, your darkest depths, your rim for the job, your seat cushion, your Tootsie Roll dispenser, your poop-chute, your brown eye, your stink, your bum, your butt, your anus, YOUR ARSE.

I hope that helped clear things up a bit. :grin:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

anymore to add Zion.....i can see some really good descriptions here when my dog decides she needs to release some of the bio hazard she calls wind


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> No, no, backdoor isn't your backdoor. It's a euphanism for your chocolate factory, you know, your fudge production line, your off-ramp, your tush, your rear clevage, your Uranus, your gas exhaust vent, your toxic waste dump, your methane factory, your place where the proctologist pets you, your secret holster, your prison smuggling hole, your darkest depths, your rim for the job, your seat cushion, your Tootsie Roll dispenser, your poop-chute, your brown eye, your stink, your bum, your butt, your anus, YOUR ARSE.
> 
> I hope that helped clear things up a bit. :grin:


You forgot "dung funnel" and "chutney channel".......


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> You forgot "dung funnel" and "chutney channel".......


....holy passage....divine cavern.....blessed hole....

I know I didn't list every possible one, but when I was typing it there were like 5 lines already and I was like "that's good enough".


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> I know I didn't list every possible one, but when I was typing it there were like 5 lines already and I was like "that's good enough".


when speaking of the chocolate starfish its never enough :laugh:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Luelen said:


> Am I eligible or is it only for new members as of now?


Personally I wouldn't see why not. Your accounts about a month old, thats rather new all things considered.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Might want to hash out what is considered newbie among all you important mod types.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I know what is "newbie" 

30 days on the site.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

3 new winners 

Emperor's Wolf
Calaman
Lokideathclaw


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> 3 new winners
> 
> Emperor's Wolf
> Calaman
> Lokideathclaw


Gratz! :drinks:


----------

